# Wether with big squishy knees.....



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok, so as if this week has not been enough so far, baby trying to die on me, grandsons' horse extremely lame, NOW when the kids get their wethers out for their showmanship clinic, I see one of the wethers has big knees. One is larger than the other, and they are soft and squishy like they have fluid in them. What on earth could cause this? 

He gets turned out daily to browse on the hill, other than that he is in a safe pen. They get Boer Goat Developer free choice and good minerals. Grass hay. He is about 80 pounds, but not a fat overweight goat. Does not seem to bother him at all. I am concerned this is going to hurt him when he is shown.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you think perhaps he twisted it, causing a sprain, while he was out playing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 21, 2012)

There is someone else on another forum having this same exact problem. So far she hasn't come back with an answer if she went to the vet or not. I would say take him to the vet.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 21, 2012)

Really? It would be interesting to know what she might get back as feed back! He is in no pain, and it is soft and squishy, like there is fluid in there. The lady that came to do the goat clinic yesterday asked me if any of my goats had CAE, and I said absolutely not, I do know that much, cause they were just tested. But also, his knees aren't hard, they are soft and spongy. I have a call into my vet right now. I was wondering if it could be because he is on Developer as he is a market goat. I know sometimes years ago, halter horses uses to get big knees as babies from being pushed too much to grow fast. We are not trying to push him, just feed the recommended amount of feed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 21, 2012)

I heard someone talking abaout this on another forum as well, but their vet diagnosed it as nothing to worry about,(can't remember the exact name) and the swelling would eventually reabsorb. The only time they try to drain the fluid is if it causes lameness. It is apparrantly something that can occur in younger goats, so far the goats I have heard about having it were all males. 4 to 6 months of age. I had someone contact me about a buck they have that has one front  knee filling with fluid, just the other day. 

Not sure what to tell you about showing him.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 21, 2012)

This is some people's comments about the swollen knees. I deleted everyones names.  But this is pretty much what I have read and heard from several people, although we have never had one do this.



Originally poster:

 We've got a 6 week old wether with swollen and fluid filled front knee joints. He doesn't seem to be affected by it. They aren't painful and he isn't limping or anything. Any thoughts or suggestions? He appears to be beebopin' along, singin' a song like there's nothing wrong.

Like   Follow Post  January 14 at 11:30pm



These are some of the replies:
 I have had kids get this. Usually a little later than 6 weeks but, it will eventually go away. May take a few months. Don't have it drained unless it becomes a physical problem for him. Dawn Steward's Tank had this at Nationals when he was 4 months old and you know how he turned out.
January 14 at 11:35pm  Like  1.



 we are going to see what happens. Gwen is up in the air as to whether to take him to the Vet. He looks real good and if we sell him as a show wether we may have to sell him at a discount.
January 14 at 11:39pm  Like.



 Hear you on selling him. I had one drain by itself when the kid hit it and within a day it was filled back up. Coni can tell you exactly what this is. I just forget the "correct" term for it. Give her a call before you spring for the vet bill.
January 14 at 11:43pm  Like.



 will try to call her tomorrow afternoon. Thanks!
January 14 at 11:46pm  Like.



 Good luck with him.
January 14 at 11:46pm  Like.



 I had a doe that did that too. It finally just went away. Mine was a little older when she got it. They say it's more common in fast growing kids. Name of it???? Starts with an h I think!
January 15 at 12:02am via mobile  Like  1.



I remember. Epephysitis. Yes, Donna it is usually fast growing kids and is usually because of the calcium.
January 15 at 12:06am  Like.



 Seen em on all ages. They go away on their own. No worries unless they hurt him.
January 15 at 12:06am via mobile  Like.



 He does like his alfalfa. I wonder if this could cause it?
January 15 at 12:08am  Like.




We bought a show goat for my daughter several years ago and we were told...DO NOT DRAIN the knees. We left it alone and they went away. The owner was a serious experieneced goat guy with lots of show goats. He said it was something abou...See More

January 15 at 12:09am  Like  2.



 I think it's called a hygroma.
January 15 at 12:47am via mobile  Like  1.



 He may have bumped it too. We have a 2year old doe that that smashed her knee into a rock while playing and it is now swollen but isn't in any pain from it. Even pregnant she can still hold her weight fine with it swollen
January 15 at 7:01am  Like.



I am with most posters fred. Just leave it alone it will go away. If u drain it u take a chance getting it infected. Good luck
January 15 at 8:21am via mobile  Like.



 I also had a doeling have this. It was there for months, I contemplated opening it up as it looked like abscesses, but it eventually went away. I wish I knew what it was about though- how to prevent it or help it. I like the idea of "grows too fast?"
January 15 at 10:01am  Like.




Bicarb can reduce the inflammation if you set some out next to his feed or put a bit in his water. Baking Soda has been known to cure many people even from gout. Also is a huge help in removing acidosis concerns. It should also help offs...See More

January 15 at 10:29am  Like.


 I am always concerned giving baking soda to bucks and wethers. I give them acid pack four way on a regular schedule as a preventative treatment for UC. Seems like baking soda would nuetralize the effects of the treatment.
January 15 at 1:21pm  Like.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks 20K, and that is what the halter horses used to get, epephisytis, or however you spell it! And I was wondering if that is what he has going on, he is one of the bigger wethers. I really don't want to cut back on his feed, 6 weeks to fair, but I wonder if I should change something in order to reverse it? 

He has no pain at all, so I think it is the same thing everyone in that thread was talking about.


----------

